# Word Datei in VBA und Excel auswerten



## Edw4rd (23. November 2005)

Tag.
Also folgendes:

Ich habe eine Word-Datei mit einigen Kontrollkästchen.
Bei der Datei halndelt es sich um eine Kundenbefragung, bei der man anklicken kann, wie gut/schlecht einem etwas gefällt.
Ich möchte jetzt in excel ein VBA script schreiben, mit dem man mehrer dieser datein auf einmal verarbeiten kann.
Und dachte ich kann das mit "Bookmarks" realisieren.
Nachdem ich die Datei geöffnet habe, gibt mir Bookmarks.count allerdings 0 aus. 
Weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich diese Kontrollkästchen "einstellen" muss, damit man darauf zugreifen und mit welchem Befehl man die Wert auslesen kann ?

Mfg Edw4rd


----------



## duckdonald (1. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

in den Formularoptionen von dem Kontrollkästchen kannst du einen Namen vergeben, mit dem du das Feld ansprechen kannst.

Ich hab mal eine Beispielauswertung angehangen.

Ein aktiviertes Kontrollkästchen gibt eine "1" und ein desaktiviertes eine "0" in Excel aus.


Die Stapelverarbeitung mit mehreren Dokumenten könnte so aussehen das ein anderes Makro dieses mit verschiedenen Pfad- und Dateinamen aufruft.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

